# Dark Angel Best Tactics



## BornCanEmo (Feb 24, 2013)

I was wondering as I was just getting into Dark Angels what is the best tactic for Deathwing and Ravenwing? Also in what situation would I use Asmodai?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Give me a week and I can finish my long, excessively in-depth tactica that I've been writing.


----------



## UltraTacSgt (Jul 22, 2012)

I can give one piece of advice for the new Dark Angels.

Don't go buck wild with the new trinkets you guys can get. I am talking about the banner of devastation and the techmarine invuln save thing. I regularly play a guy who uses these and while they are certainly handy, they rarely make the difference against me (I play C:SM).


----------



## lazyminipainter21 (Aug 24, 2012)

just curious on what exactly i might need to start a small dark angels ravenwing army, maybe just the DV set? :scratchhead::thank_you: anything would be great, im also just posting this to see if my new avatar shows up correctly


----------



## lazyminipainter21 (Aug 24, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!! it does!!!!:victory:


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

If you just want Ravenwing, go for the DA Battleforce. The rest of the stuff in Dark Vengeance won't go toward a pure Ravenwing, though that set is certainly cheaper.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

BornCanEmo said:


> I was wondering as I was just getting into Dark Angels what is the best tactic for Deathwing and Ravenwing? Also in what situation would I use Asmodai?


Deathwing Assault for Deathwing, and then twin-linked Storm Bolters and either Cyclone Missile Launchers or Assault Cannons. If you have a Land Raider Crusader/Redeemer you're allowed Thunder Hammers and Storm Shields, but if not then stay shooty. Ravenwing are pretty amazing with the Standard of Devastation, Sammael, full Ravenwing Attack Squadrons as Troops (2 Meltaguns per squad, Multi-Melta on the Bike, Missile Launchers on the Speeder) and then Speeders with Missile Launchers and Black Knights (Black Knights are a fantastic, seriously scary unit). Asmodai is best used as a kickass display model. He's a standard Interrogator without access to the Mace of Redemption, a shitty Warlord Trait that he can't achieve, and is on foot in Power Armour. Leave him well alone.

Midnight


----------

